# Howabout a Pupsicle thread.....



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

These are my DDR's Shouldnt and Carly her sister.. any other Pupsicles??? Throw them up.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome, seer! Very snowy. 

I didn't have my camera on me during the best part of the storm, but here's the next day:


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Nice Moustache.... The eyes have a... what happen was....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

First snow & it was a blizzard...he loved it & just chilled out:crazy:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

mine were pupcicles on friday night and on tuesday. No pics though. But i see four very snowy cuties.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## fast93 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here are our boys....having a lot of fun today!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

First snow for Kira:


----------



## fast93 (Jan 16, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> First snow for Kira:


She's beautiful!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

great pictures here; didnt have my camera to take pictures,

onyx girls brood is very nice; that lst picture wow he is a stunner


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

*The biggest beard prize goes to?*



Anthony8858 said:


> First snow for Kira:


Kira

With the almost grizzly adams beard.. Honorable mention onyx'girl the wolverine frost hair style in the second photo. Very stylish.

Still smiling on rocketsdog eye's, reprimanding time is tougher with them their... what I was pushed.. I wasn't actually in the room but what happen was.. Too funny.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

LOLZ. 

Funny you should say that.....yesterday he "destroyed" his first thing: a book I left out when he was alone for 15 minutes. He tore 30 pages out of the middle. Sigh. The book?

"For the Love of a Dog". :laugh:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

These pics make me :wub: Texas so much.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

I think the last time it snowed here was 1961 or something.
But it was frosty the other day, does that count?










cool thread by the way...


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


>



Amazing.

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

> I think the last time it snowed here was 1961 or something.
> But it was frosty the other day, does that count?
> 
> cool thread by the way...



Exactly how frosty... frosty frosty or just frosty... Ahhh what the heck....

Thanks


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Absolutely stunning!


Concur!

Geeezz Onyz no need to pull out the pageant photos we where just playing... NiCe sHoT. Throw up pedigree when you can or PM.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

sorry for motion blur,it was rather dark already.










bunch of wild boars in sight...










and look what they've done... vandals!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I just got a ton of photos this last week or so!  For whatever reason, I don't count the pics where my crew is standing on snow - just when it's on their faces! LOL I'm listing Jason's too since I took the pics 

Kastle:
































Ike:
































Eden!
















Poppy:


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

It's pretty chilly out today, so Brisket ran out to potty and then huddled pitifully on the steps to go back in.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

This is great everybody's dog loks so great and happy .OK Brisket is like me are you kidding but he's still very handsome as all the pupcicles are. Thanks for a pleasant way to end my work day.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Seer said:


> Concur!
> 
> Geeezz Onyz no need to pull out the pageant photos we where just playing... NiCe sHoT. Throw up pedigree when you can or PM.


Thanks, I think! He was only 9 months in that shot, his first snow(other than when he was a wee pup)!
Karlo's pedigree is in my signature, clik on Karlo's name, takes you to his page.


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

The snow is getting deeper!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, it sure is! 
We just had a meltdown in the past 24 hours, 50 degree with thunderstorms/changing back to snow now....Saturday morning it was 7 degrees. Rollercoaster weather. 
Brisket is adorable!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Absolutely stunning!


My thoughts...exactly!!!


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Thanks, I think! He was only 9 months in that shot, his first snow(other than when he was a wee pup)!
> Karlo's pedigree is in my signature, clik on Karlo's name, takes you to his page.


Thanks is right.. Nice.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

These are old, but fun anyway, a sire and his get:


----------



## RealityDreamer (Sep 29, 2005)

Am really enjoying the pictures!!
Keep them coming


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

*Hot Shot*



FG167 said:


> Kastle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N ICE action....


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Jazmine: PuppySicle










Trac: Dude its cold.. Let me in I tell no one..










The Crew: Strollin on the back 40.










Mia & Trac : A running discussion over who spotted the snow cone first. Mia won..


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My snow dog. <3


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Molly/Holly/Uschi/Lucy-She would not hold still, cannot get a good photo of her unless she is eating or sleeping.








Harley, my big boy will sit for me anytime.








And when he was a wee puppy...


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

This is a wonderful thread! Just a dusting of snow here so I'm jealously enjoying your snow pups...:wub:


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

*Holy mother of pearl*



hattifattener said:


>




This may be hard to beat. Im sensing a shovel may have been involved with this shot. 

Great Shot


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Seer said:


> This may be hard to beat. Im sensing a shovel may have been involved with this shot.
> 
> Great Shot


thanks! 

no,in this particular case it wasn't shovel. that snow just fell on her from a platform above.

good idea about shovel,actually.
may be snowblower would do even better?

i was using my legs.it was kinda low tech....

here is "how to make pupsicle" video.







it was great fun for both of us.:laugh:


----------

